# All farm animals being sold please help!!



## dunroven

I am being forced to sell my horses. They are both 5 years old. Neither is broken, but both have very good dispositions. They have been given only care and love and now my husband says they must be gone. I believe her to be bred, but don't know for certain. I would like for them to go together since they have grown up together, but I reluctantly will separate them. You must provide them a good home. I have to be sure they are getting an owner that cares about their animals and has a place to care for them.

I have 2 calves; the heifer was thought to be bred but is not. These are Black Jerseys, very beautiful animals. Daisy and Shaggy. Daisy likes to talk to you. I'd like $1500 for both of them.

I also have 10 goats, 1 is a registered Saanen, the other 9 are percentage Boer goats, a few are older and some are younger, some just right at peak breeding age and will give you very nice babies. The goats I would like $100 each for. Again, would love to keep this herd together, but I will reluctantly separate them.

We also have rabbits for $15 each. These are New Zealands and I have a few Californians. I have chickens that just started laying last year, BIG dark eggs, very nice, $5 each, Turkeys, mixed breed, $20 each. Ducks (4 Pekins, 4 Rouens) $10 each.

We also have pigs. 1 Red wattle boar http://www.redwattlehogassociation.com/pedigree.php?aid=3464, Anderson's Boomer. He loves to be petted and will get in your way when you are cleaning. $350

We have 2 sows; one red wattle/blue butt cross. $350 (she gave us 13 piggies in her first litter (only litter so far)) and kept all of them. The other sow is a red wattle/black pig with 4 white socks (has had 2 littlers, 12 in the first litter and 8 in the second, and only lost 1). They don't mind if you pick up their babies right after they are born. Great girls. $350 each. We have 4 gilts from last year red wattle crosses (the sows are the mothers), $250 each.

Finally, I have 9 geese. These geese are just yard ornaments, different breeds, one that likes to be held. I want $15 for each of the geese.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm so sorry that your animals have to be rehomed. 
Make sure the various livestock forum people know as not all come to this section.


----------



## dunroven

I will. My husband is forcing me to sell, which may mean a split up in our family as well. Of course its deeper than the animals, but if there is a split, I need the money to make the break.

Thanks again.


----------



## CarolT

Good thoughts for everyone getting a good home. I know your heart is breaking and I am so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

Sorry to hear you two are splitting. Stay well~


----------



## PistolPackinMom

Sorry for what you're going through. Many hugs!!!


----------



## dunroven

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. The goats may be sold now and some of the chickens, rabbits, and turkeys as well. I'll post a new list as things sell.

Life is just that and that's all that can be said. I need some happiness in my life. The animals were all the happiness I had, and now they are going away. I will probably never start again, because I can't bear the thought of my goats leaving now and if I did this again, it would just kill me.


----------



## dunroven

Oh they are sold. I'm not handling this well at all.......... They will leave sunday.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

I'm so sorry... wish I lived closer, I'd try to keep your favorites for you. Good luck as you start a new chapter... (((hugs)))


----------



## Mme_Pickles

Just adding my condolences to the others here.... I'm so sorry you are being forced to part with your animals.


----------



## DW

(((((HUGS))))) from an Iowan a long time ago


----------



## cathleenc

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Joshie

Please, please, please get some counseling. It might save your marriage but, more importantly, it might save you. I'm worried about you.


----------



## amylou62

Take some time. Get set up somewhere else. Be happy. So sorry.


----------



## dunroven

Well, we sat down and really talked last night. It was actually the first time in years that he agreed to do it and then stayed at the table instead of rushing off mad and upset. I stayed much more calm and explained my case to him last night and before he left the table he said, we'll think about this. This morning I talked a little more with him and he says he's willing to try again, everything, goats and me. So we are probably going to turn down the sale and get started with the goats and see where it can lead. I appreciate your concern Joshie, but I personally will be okay. I'm a christian, and one that believes that God is not happy with a person who would try to take their own life, so that will never happen with me. I know everyone says never say never, but here's the biggest thing I believe through everything else. I DON'T want God mad at me! Your kids might control your future, but God controls your eternity!


----------



## luvrulz

So glad to hear that one more attempt will maybe work things out for you. As I was reading the top OP, I thought, well, that's easy. Get rid of the hubby instead! LOL It is hard to work things out too, and to remember to talk and communicate - not just jabber to get your point across....but really TALK! Continue working on things, both of you! Hugs,


----------



## motdaugrnds

Dunroven, ((hugs))

You are in a real tight spot and it will take both of you to get thru it in a way that is satisfying to each of you. You and your hubby talking is a great start!

I'm wondering if your husband was a bit jealous you had so many animals............


----------



## 6e

Prayers for you, your husband and your family! I've been in your shoes somewhat in my own marriage and I can sympathize with you.


----------



## noeskimo

Just remember... ALL things work together for good... Keep this in the hands of the man.


----------



## lathermaker

I would be very leery of someone that tried to force me to get rid of my animals. It sounds like you didn't have any say in the matter. Tread carefully friend!


----------



## dunroven

We have been married for 19 years. Only 8 of them have been on this farm. My husband is a pastor and he and I both believe that the man has the burden of making the tough decisions. I have the right to dispute the decisions and often times I do, doesn't mean I win, unless I can prove to him that my opinion would carry more benefit in a direction that he hasn't looked, which is why he stopped and thought about the goats again. I showed him on paper, realistically what we could expect to pay for feed, vet care, etc., and what we could realistically expect to make from them. I believe he saw where I was being honest and showing him things he hadn't thought about and so he agreed to go along with it again, on a trial basis. So now its up to me to prove my statements, and I'm working in that direction.

I have 19 years invested in this marriage and in this love of this man. I have the tough decision to make of whether it is worth sticking with or throwing 19 years over the wall into the trash bin and composting it. Right now, it "seems" better to try to make it to the 20th year. We'll see.

I thank everyone for your care and concern. We have sold several of the animals and I do have someone that may be interested in the horses and in case not, I have about 4 people out there looking for buyers for me. If we simplify things that will take some stress off of both of us and may help make it easier as well. Again, we'll see.

Thanks everyone and please, if you do pray, please pray for my family to get this worked out and stay together.


----------



## blaundee

dunroven said:


> We have been married for 19 years. Only 8 of them have been on this farm. My husband is a pastor and he and I both believe that the man has the burden of making the tough decisions. I have the right to dispute the decisions and often times I do, doesn't mean I win, unless I can prove to him that my opinion would carry more benefit in a direction that he hasn't looked, which is why he stopped and thought about the goats again. I showed him on paper, realistically what we could expect to pay for feed, vet care, etc., and what we could realistically expect to make from them. I believe he saw where I was being honest and showing him things he hadn't thought about and so he agreed to go along with it again, on a trial basis. So now its up to me to prove my statements, and I'm working in that direction.
> 
> I have 19 years invested in this marriage and in this love of this man. I have the tough decision to make of whether it is worth sticking with or throwing 19 years over the wall into the trash bin and composting it. Right now, it "seems" better to try to make it to the 20th year. We'll see.
> 
> I thank everyone for your care and concern. We have sold several of the animals and I do have someone that may be interested in the horses and in case not, I have about 4 people out there looking for buyers for me. If we simplify things that will take some stress off of both of us and may help make it easier as well. Again, we'll see.
> 
> Thanks everyone and please, if you do pray, please pray for my family to get this worked out and stay together.


 
If it makes you happy, you shouldn't HAVE to "PROVE" it. Not cool. As for throwing away 19 years... my grandma was married to my grandpa for 30 years, and was a good wife, but finally she left him and lived her own life. She never married again or had any other romatic relationships, but she was never happier. She had her own life, did what made HER HAPPY, and was a strong example for us. Being submissive doesnt mean being a doormat. You can only TRULY be a submissive wife if you know 100% that the husband is fulfilling HIS role, by loving his wife more than himself, and keeping HER needs in mind, OVER his own. When he loves her more than himself, and will NEVER do anything that isn't for her very best interests, THEN she can be truly submissive. Without all of that, though, he's just treating you like a doormat. You should never have to PROVE yourself or what you want to him. He should be WANTING to make you happy, and Im sure he knows the goats make you happy. His forcing you to get rid of them is a mind control game he is playing with you, then when he LETS you keep your beloved goats, HE looks like the sweet, good husband who saved his poor little wife from heartache- nevermind the fact that HE is the one causing ALL of the heatache and horrible emotions. 

Just because he's a pastor doesn't mean he's not a jerk.

ETA- I WILL be praying for you. It IS possible for him to change, but he has to admit that he is wrong in how he treats you, and he has to WANT to change. I will be praying that God brings about this change and desire in him  Have you read the book "the power of a praying wife"? It's a good one.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Both of you probably would be helped by counseling. Pastors are not immune from needing outside help. In fact, they need it more. 

Are you part of a denomination? Ask about pastoral care and a sabbatical.


----------



## cvk

Great post Blaundee!!!!!!


----------



## lathermaker

It's 2013.... no woman should have to be Submissive to any man! Being married means you have a partner in life, not someone that makes all the decisions just because he has "outdoor plumbing". What? the little women are too stupid to make our own decisions.. Personally, I think this is the biggest crock of doo doo perpetuated on women today. Ugghh I'd better stop now..my BP is rising.


----------



## cvk

I'm not crazy about the word submissive either but I think that a better word might be trust. That a person can trust someone to make decisions that will not be hurtful or harmful to them. Not to always have to fight for fairness as it comes without saying.


----------



## Slev

At the risk of sounding heartless, I think 99% of this thread should be on a different forum. I mean, when people come looking at the Barder Board, they are looking for things to buy/sell/trade. I really feel for Dunroven, and for being forced to sell most of her animals, AND for having to publically explain some of her problems and all. (Of which I do agree with several of the posts BTW) The advice I could offer: I think too many times we are too close to our own problems to look at possible solutions without emotional baggage messing with the solution. Try your best to project yourself above it all, look down at the person you were and think about their situation, and what advice you could offer. (I'm sorry for your situation Dunroven and I wish I could offer you more than a remote (((hug))).... I'll be thinking about you..


----------



## blaundee

cvk said:


> I'm not crazy about the word submissive either but I think that a better word might be trust. That a person can trust someone to make decisions that will not be hurtful or harmful to them. Not to always have to fight for fairness as it comes without saying.


Yes, more like trust and acceptance of him as your leader who always has your best interests at heart. But it can ONLY happen if he DOES have your best interests at heart


----------



## blaundee

Why wont it let me edit a previous post?


----------



## dunroven

Well, everyone, sorry I haven't been here to ask to take this down. My husband and I have both been down with that flu. The one with vomiting, diarrhea, and incredible pain. I pray that none of you get it.

I agree with Slev first of all. This was never meant to turn into a post about my life. It was to sell the animals and it did that. Most of what was posted, has sold and we are finished at this time selling anything. Just to let you know, yes we did sell lots of chickens, several rabbits, some turkeys and I did get to keep my geese and my goats. The horses are still up for sale. I also have decided they are getting to be more than my husband can deal with and after much consideration, I realize that they are just a play pretty in my pasture, a point of pride, but its time. So if you want 2 beautiful horses that you can break, these 2 will make you something very nice. The morgan will be an excellent trail horse I'm told as she has such quiet eyes. The stallion has totally calmed down now that he is in the same pasture with her and we again believe her to be bred.

Okay, now moderator, you can lock this post if you would like. Anyone that wants to respond to my next comment can send me an IM. I'm fine with that.

Folks, I never created the word submissive. That was something that was translated into the KJV of the Bible and because it is there, it is an inspired word by the Holy Spirit. Because it is God Breathed, and inspired to be written by man, it doesn't matter whether I like it or not. I'm not in charge. God is. Submissive is HIS term and you know? He really doesn't care whether I LIKE it or not. He just says to do it. My husband and I are working out our problems, and that is something that is also pleasing to the Lord. I took a vow 19 years ago "till death do us part" and although this past week with the flu we both thought it might come to pass, it didn't, and until it does, we have decided to be together.

I wasn't proving to my husband that my goats were what I needed. I was proving to him that they could be financially sound. In this world of topsy-turvy economics, you have to keep things that are financially sound or decide to go broke. I understand what he was trying to do now and he understands more what I meant when I wanted to keep them. Of course I love the goats and that made me prejudiced, BUT, if he had decided we were to get rid of them, simply put, we would have gotten rid of them.

Now, again, you can all IM me if you would like, I'd be happy to answer any questions, but please remember I am a Christian and my attitude in life has to be based on that first and foremost.

Thank you everyone for all of your concerns.


----------



## melo143

Well put Dunroven 
Its your life with your husband and at the end of the day your in it together.
I think my wife is just as capable of making any decision and l will support any that she makes, l also understand what you mean by if he says sell you will sell but it sounds like you guys are a lot more cohesive than it sounded in the start of the post.


----------



## dunroven

Sometimes it takes hearing what you sound like to other folks to make you step back and say, HEY, wait a minute! My husband is NOT THAT BAD. Did I really make him sound like that? And then it makes a person feel just a bit sheepish about how they have treated their mate.

I thought the other night I was going to lose him. I had to take him to the hospital in an ambulance because he was throwing up, had hot, tingling, stabbing pains in his arms and legs, and I just knew he was having a heart attack. Turned out to be the "second punch" of this flu, and he was very dehydrated, lost a lot of electrolytes, and his oxygen saturation had fallen. BUT, we had also received a report that day talking about aortic tortuosity and calcifications, that had increased. So naturally, heart attack was on my mind.

It made me stop and think. At 75, how much longer do we have together, and what is more important? Our relationship or my relationship with an animal. I learned a bit that night. He got well and came home............ and then gave me the flu too! :bored:


----------



## Guest

dunroven said:


> Sometimes it takes hearing what you sound like to other folks to make you step back and say, HEY, wait a minute! My husband is NOT THAT BAD. Did I really make him sound like that? And then it makes a person feel just a bit sheepish about how they have treated their mate.
> 
> I thought the other night I was going to lose him. I had to take him to the hospital in an ambulance because he was throwing up, had hot, tingling, stabbing pains in his arms and legs, and I just knew he was having a heart attack. Turned out to be the "second punch" of this flu, and he was very dehydrated, lost a lot of electrolytes, and his oxygen saturation had fallen. BUT, we had also received a report that day talking about aortic tortuosity and calcifications, that had increased. So naturally, heart attack was on my mind.
> 
> It made me stop and think. At 75, how much longer do we have together, and what is more important? Our relationship or my relationship with an animal. I learned a bit that night. He got well and came home............ and then gave me the flu too! :bored:



Hugs..You brought tears to my eyes..Im glad your dh is okay! Everything happens for a reason so they say...I think this is a message being sent to you from God..


----------



## dunroven

"I think this is a message being sent to you from God.. "



Me too!:happy2:


----------



## AngieM2

Best wishes now and in the future.


----------

